# WinCCflex: Meldungen exportieren ?



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Dezember 2006)

Ups, kann man unter flex nicht mehr, wie noch bei proTool,
Meldungen exportieren ?

Ich meine nicht TEXTE exportieren (zum Übersetzen) sondern Meldungen Exportieren!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Dezember 2006)

Also, ich habe es auch vergebens versucht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## volker (21 Dezember 2006)

eine der besten *neuerungen* von wccf :sw20: ist das *NichtExportieren* von meldungen.

geht  nicht.
scheiss siemens :twisted:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Onkel, Hallo Volker,

das ist ja echt zu verrückt werden !

Dieses flex gehört verschrottet ! :-(


----------



## uncle_tom (22 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Meldungstexte importieren und exportieren geht in WinCC flexible nur via "Sprachen" - Import und Export.

siehe hierzu folgenden Link


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Meldungstexte importieren und exportieren geht in WinCC flexible nur via "Sprachen" - Import und Export.
> 
> siehe hierzu folgenden Link


Flasch. da werden TEXTE portiert, nicht jedoch die _kompletten _Meldungen.


----------



## IBN-Service (22 Dezember 2006)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Meldungstexte importieren und exportieren geht in WinCC flexible nur via "Sprachen" - Import und Export.



Hallo uncle_tom,

die "Text" - Import/Exportfunktion ist leider nicht dasselbe, wie "Meldungen Importieren / Exportieren" unter ProTool.

Beim "Text" Exportieren wird nur der TEXT exportiert, um diesen z.B. übersetzen zu können.
Mehrere gleiche Texte werden dabei nur einmal exportiert.

Das Exportieren von kompletten Meldungen jedoch hat den Vorteil, das der MeldeTEXT fest der zugehörigen Meldungsnummer zugeordnet ist.

Für ProTool habe ich über eine Serienbrieffunktion eine Importdatei erstellt, welche alle Kommentare aus einem DB (dem Störmelde - DB) als Meldetexte enthält.

Damit konnte man sich eine menge Arbeit sparen beim Eingeben von Störmeldungen in ProTool.
Unter WinCC flex ist das nun leider nicht mehr möglich.

Das WinCCflex- Beispiel mit den "Dummytexten" ist auch nur sehr eingeschränkt brauchbar, da für jede Meldung ja ein unterschiedlicher Dummytext erstellt werden muss, damit auch immer ein Meldetext exportiert wird.
Und in der Zeit hat man ja auch schon fast die Meldetexte (einzeln) nach flex reinkopiert.

Alles in allem ist das eine richtige "Verschlimmbesserung"

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## FKJ (24 Dezember 2006)

Geht schon über Projekt-Drucken.

Warum einfach wenn's auch komplex geht ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Dezember 2006)

FKJ schrieb:


> Geht schon über Projekt-Drucken.


Und wie willst du die gedruckten Meldungen wieder nach WinCCflex importieren ?



FKJ schrieb:


> Warum einfach wenn's auch komplex geht ?


Warum nachdenken, bevor man Unsinn schreibt ?


----------



## volker (24 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und wie willst du die gedruckten Meldungen wieder nach WinCCflex importieren ?


 
[spass]
Definiere wccf als drucker und drucke die bearbeitet liste dorthin.:s18: 
[/spass]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2006)

Es ist aber möglich die gesamten Meldungen über Paste und Copy in ein anderes Projekt zu kopieren... vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es ist aber möglich die gesamten Meldungen über Paste und Copy in ein anderes Projekt zu kopieren... vielleicht hilft das.


Nein.
Ich will ja Meldungen von AUSSERHALB nach WinCCflex reinbekommen.
Kopieren hat ja nichts mit Importieren / Exportieren zu tun, gelle ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Dezember 2006)

Ach ok..... dann viel Spass beim tippen :wink:


----------



## Sandman (31 Dezember 2006)

Ja ja immer das selbe. Nein man kann noch keine Meldungen in Flex importieren/importieren! Wenn man bedenkt das wir bei Flex V1.1 sind und ProTool mittlerweile eine V6.0 hat kann man sich denken das man nicht sofort alles in eine V1.x packen kann. 
Wenn sich noch jemand an die ersten Versionen von ProTool errinern kann, was ich nicht denke, würde man auch verstehen das man von einer V1.x keine Wunder erwarten kann.


----------



## volker (1 Januar 2007)

Sandman schrieb:


> Wenn sich noch jemand an die ersten Versionen von ProTool errinern kann, was ich nicht denke,


*schlaumeier wa?*
hahaha. ich kenne sogar noch comtext. du auch?



> würde man auch verstehen das man von einer V1.x keine Wunder erwarten kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Januar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> *schlaumeier wa?*


hehe, das war mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen: ein ganz schlauer


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

@Sandmann

Heißt das, du bist bereit wieder mit unserem guten alten Bernstein-Monitor ohne Grafik einzusteigen, wenn MS Vista rausbringt, nur weil es eine völlig neue Version ist?


----------



## Harry (21 Dezember 2007)

Hab das gleiche Problem....

Als einzige Lösung, die automatisierte Übernahme der Symboltexte in Step7 in die Meldetexte des WinCCflex sehe ich folgende Variante:

- Anlegen eines Protool-Projektes
- Import der Texte aus Step 7 (Umweg über Serienbrief oder Excel, wie bisher) 
- Konvertieren des Protool-Projekts in ein WinCCflex Projekt
- Kopieren der Bitmeldungen in das "wirkliche" Projekt.

Ziemlich umständlich, ich weiss.
Wäre schön, wenns einfacher geht.

Vielleicht kennt ja doch jemand einen einfacheren Weg?


----------



## sps-concept (21 Dezember 2007)

*Meldetexte*

Hallo,

ich machs so:

Einfügen von x mehrsprachigen Meldungen (mit Dummytexten) aus einer Bibliothek ins WinCC flex
Export der Texte nach Excel
Generierung der Meldetexte mit Messagetext_S7toHMI
Kopieren der Meldetexte im Format <text>Not-Aus HVO1</text> in die Exceltabelle
Import der Texte ins WinCC flex
fertig
Ich hatte vor ein paar verschiedene Biblioteheken zum Download bereitzustellen (mit verschiedenen Quittierungsvarianten)

André


----------



## Lazarus™ (21 Dezember 2007)

volker schrieb:


> [spass]
> Definiere wccf als drucker und drucke die bearbeitet liste dorthin.:s18:
> [/spass]


 
Hi Volker,
leider hast du einen Fehler in deiner Logik....    Dann müsste man ja anschliessend WinCCflex als Scanner definieren und das wieder zurückscannen  LOL


----------



## sps-concept (22 Dezember 2007)

*Bibliotheken*

Hallo,

und hier die erwähnten Bibliotheken.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=112272&postcount=1

André


----------

